# Fat snowboarders?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm 5'10 and 260 pounds. Are there any snowboards for me or do I have to wait until I lose weight? I looked at the weight rental chart at the mountain, and found out they gave me a board for "170+". I weigh a lot more than 170.

I've been skiing my whole life and I am in good enough shape to snowboard. I don't want to break the thing though.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

For sure there are boards made for larger people! Taking into consideration your weight, you would want to look at a board that is built much stiffer as well!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

I asked the rental shop guy about that but he said I need to get a flexible board since I'm a beginner. I've only had 2 lessons.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

At you weight though a board that may be considered stiff would be flexible with 260lbs on it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

At your weight and height from in my opinion, you should shoot for something around a 160-162 and get a STIFF board which most rentals are. If you are considering buying a board, my M3 Discord 161.5 would be a perfect board for you. Every time I ride it I wish I weighed a bit more. The board as far as length fits your heigh/weight as far as Im concerned. People say height has nothing to do with board size BUT I disagree. At your weight I'd say a lot of people would reccomend you go with a 164 or bigger but I personally believe that a shorter person has a harder time throwing a long board around versus a tall person (especially with longer legs). If you are COMPLETELY new it probably wouldn't hurt to go 158-160. I don't work at a shop and am not an expert, but I do believe a board that is told to be too short for you because of weight, can be easier to ride than a board made for your weight if you are a shorter person compared to most people in your weight range.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool, thanks a lot for the advice everyone.

When I rented they gave me a 153 LTR board.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> He has only been riding for his second year but I have no problems leaving him on his own.


And he hasn't even peed on the carpet yet.


Sorry, that sounded kind of funny and I couldn't resist.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

MPD, why do you call'im clydesdale?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

romesaz said:


> MPD, why do you call'im clydesdale?


Big and Graceful. Just like a lineman for the NFL.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

While I agree with Mr. Right in terms of height making a difference, at 260 you want to be on something at least in the 162-165 range... of course every board is different but the flex on a board is why it goes by weight. So yes the standard stance width may be too wide for a shorter person, the way the board flexes will be right so it makes it easier to move around. I weigh right now about 255 and I ride a 168 Rome Flag, before that I rode a 165 Ride Decade Wide but again, I'm 6'3 not 5'10... just check out the specs on the boards first and in general even if you're over the weight for the board it takes alot to snap one so get what feels comfortable to you as long as you're close to the weight range you'll be straight


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you weigh 260lbs and they gave you a 153 board!!!?

oh deary deary me!

i weight about 200lbs and need a 166 on any snow less than solid

for you, low 170s minimum! and then when you get that, hike up the hill instead of getting a chairlift. leave your coat and vents zipped up and sweat the pounds away!

my missus rides a 153 and she is tiny!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

romesaz said:


> MPD, why do you call'im clydesdale?


coz he eats like a fucking massive horse!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

im 260-265 6'3" and i just bought a rome flag 163 and im happy with the flex and size. though ive only been able to hit the mountain once with it because of an ongoing online binding order issue:thumbsdown:. Before that i was riding a 162 k2, but it was old and worn out and was way to flexible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

yo as far as flex I got a never summer legacy...board is stiff and strong...I'm 6'5 and a half inch and weigh 275 and haven't had a problem with the board...I'm rocking a 174 so its a big motha socka...as far as what's a good board for someone height and weight definitely have a impact on how your riding but with a bigger guy I feel from my experience you have to focus more on your lower body, then middle, then upper...I don't think you to tall so that prolly changes for you but that how I got comfotable!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys are very helpful. Next time I go to stowe I'll try to demo some of these boards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I noticed that a lot of these boards are wide boards. I wear a size 10 boot, so I shouldn't get a wide board, right?


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Serrate said:


> I noticed that a lot of these boards are wide boards. I wear a size 10 boot, so I shouldn't get a wide board, right?


Although you don't need a wide board, I HAVE heard that some heavier riders might prefer a wider board to support their weight.
You can probably find non-wide equivalents of the boards mentioned, just check the manufacturer' websites.
Most will have a regular/wide selection of some of their boards.
If you get a board that 165 or maybe a bit more, you should be okay with a non-wide I would imagine.
I'm actually in the process of selecting a board for one of my friends whose weight is in the 230ish or so range, your height, at a 10-10.5 foot, and have been looking at things like 
Rome Flag
Ride Decade
Neversummer Heritage
Atomic hatchet/cold smoke


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone... I just bought this snowboard, it's a 159. Anyone know if I made a mistake? It was cheap and in good condition, but I'd like to know what kind of board it is and what kind of bindings these are. And most of all I'd like to know if I should keep it or sell it (I can probably sell it for more than I bought it).


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Any input? I think the board may be an old rental board, but I bought it from a person who's good at snowboarding and has a bunch of boards, so I dunno. Anyone know what the bindings are? I still haven't bought boots so I'd like to get boots that match the bindings. Are they stilettos?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

a 159 might be kind of small but its no big deal, i think there burton mission bindings. looks like its in pretty good condition if it was a rental, nice buy


----------

